# 8mm pens



## bill (May 21, 2004)

I have not posted in a while but just want ya'll to see I am still turning LOL

Couple 8mm's I done lately.
Leapordwood, Spotted Ebony and Mahogany.


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

Nice work!


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Wow !!! Those are all spectacular, Bill.. I've got an 8mm mandrel in my cache, but not a clue what/why I got it.. LOL... Luv that spotted ebony..never seen that one...Where did ya get it ??(if it's not a 'trade secret'.LOL) Been using black and white ebony, but it shore don't grab you like that 'spottie"..


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

I got the spotted off ebay from a seller I have done a lot of business with...great guy and the wood and prices rock.
http://stores.ebay.com/Spa-City-Woodworks_W0QQssPageNameZstrkQ3amefsQ3amesstQQtZkm

His account/store is spa city woodworks if the link don't work.


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

Very nice Bill, I especially like you wood choices.


----------



## Hooked (Oct 15, 2004)

Those are beautiful Bill. Those woods really stand out.
And I think you've got the 'display' down pat now.  Very nice.


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Hooked said:


> Those are beautiful Bill. Those woods really stand out.
> * And I think you've got the 'display' down pat now.*  Very nice.


That Katrina tarp makes them stand out :rotfl:


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

LOL One of these days I'll get around to making a display box or something LOL I keep forgetting until I want to take a pic..then I say, "one of these days" LOL


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

bill said:


> I got the spotted off ebay from a seller I have done a lot of business with...great guy and the wood and prices rock.
> http://stores.ebay.com/Spa-City-Woodworks_W0QQssPageNameZstrkQ3amefsQ3amesstQQtZkm
> 
> His account/store is spa city woodworks if the link don't work.


--------

Dang you, Bill.. Unfortunately, the link works..:tongue:

Me and Mr. Spa City done some bidness this morning... Boy, he has some BEAUTIFUL wood (but he's got a lot less of it now than he did a little while ago. LOL.:wink:

Muchas gracias for the link..Gad !!..another one in my 'Favorites'.. Gotta move some of this inventory or Momma gonna kick my az z....:rotfl:


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

He does get some very nice types that are hard to find...the ebony, stripped spotted ect look great on big projects. Gets a great mix and wonderful prices. I can't wait to see what you get....and what you make.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

"Mai Kair Burl Pen Blanks

Spalted Tamarind Pen Blanks

Marblewood Pen Blanks

Asian Black and White Striped Ebony Pen Blanks

Spotted Ebony, Unique...Pen Blanks "

--------------

This oughta get me STARTED..LOL:wink: 

What was it P.T. Barnum said??..."There's a sucker born every minute.":tongue:


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

You got some real gems coming your way. Make them on something special...you don't see those woods on pens often....collectors for sure


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Don't forget...today only 50% off

He only does this once a year but this is the second time this year...very lucky to catch it


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Got several projects in the works....but wanted to let everyone know I will be building some of these 8mm's in deer antler. These should be some sweet and heavy pens. I'll post up when finished...pretty excited


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

Hey Bill, where did you get those kits from. I normally make the Euros from PSI but they come with 7mm kits. Guessing those are the ones with the larger Parker refills instead of the Cross refills? The Cross versions I believe are 7mm vs Parker 8mm? Just wondering.


----------



## EndTuition (May 24, 2004)

Dang Bill, those are awesome! Your pens always have such a beautiful finish and when you use wood of that quality it really makes a great pen. Thanks for the link also!


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

slip knot said:


> Hey Bill, where did you get those kits from. I normally make the Euros from PSI but they come with 7mm kits. Guessing those are the ones with the larger Parker refills instead of the Cross refills? The Cross versions I believe are 7mm vs Parker 8mm? Just wondering.


Yes, these are the larger Parker....big difference....much smoother writing and gives them a good balance and weight. You don't see them listed, I always order by part number and I will look it up and send it over to you. Funny how 1mm makes that much of a difference. I sometimes have to wait on the shipping longer because of them. This last order took like 2 weeks but it's worth it to me.


----------

